# Good brush worth the high price?



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi all -

I'm currently in Puppy Kindergarten with Holly, and in the class with us is her breeder with her sister Emma.

Emma always looks so nice, and although Holly doesn't look bad, I feel as if she looks a bit disheveled in comparison. So I asked what types of brush to use, and she shared with me the kind that she uses. (Chris Christensen)

I looked them up online, and my goodness... $25-50! Each! For that price, I would hope it brushes the dog itself! 

Don't get me wrong... if they're worth it, then it's fine. I'm willing to pay a bit more for higher quality and better results. But... money doesn't grow on trees, and I'd hate to waste money if a lower priced brush will provide the same results.

(I should note... the picture in my signature, they just got out of the pool... that's why they look that way)


----------



## DeNovo206 (Oct 24, 2013)

I just bought two Chris Christensen brushes, the 16 mm t-brush and the 20 mm wooden pin brush, based on reading the forums here. So far, it seems to work great, although De Novo is only 7 mos., and probably not really in need of the t-brush yet. I've definitely bought lower quality ones in the past before that don't last as long nor work as well. He's not a show dog or anything though.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

DeNovo206 said:


> I just bought two Chris Christensen brushes, the 16 mm t-brush and the 20 mm wooden pin brush, based on reading the forums here. So far, it seems to work great, although De Novo is only 7 mos., and probably not really in need of the t-brush yet. I've definitely bought lower quality ones in the past before that don't last as long nor work as well. He's not a show dog or anything though.



Good to know, thanks. Holly will potentially be shown, so I want to make sure her coat is taken care of. Of course if she didn't get shown I would still want only the best for her and Cassie.

What is the difference between the oval and the t-brush?


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

My opinion is yes. I have a CC wooden pin brush, the 16mm T-brush, and a #000 Buttercomb. When I bought mine I didn't really know what to get. I called them and they recommended the wooden pin brush. I don't know if others use it but I really like it for quick daily brushings. It seems incredibly gentile on the coat. I also use it as I'm drying. The buttercomb is a must buy. You will be so glad u spent the money on it.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Well... I put a second mortgage on the house, and bought a pin brush and a buttercomb. :crossfing


----------



## DeNovo206 (Oct 24, 2013)

Castaway said:


> Good to know, thanks. Holly will potentially be shown, so I want to make sure her coat is taken care of. Of course if she didn't get shown I would still want only the best for her and Cassie.
> 
> What is the difference between the oval and the t-brush?


My big takeaway from reading here was that the oval pin brush was something that could be used daily, and the t-brush is more weekly? I also saw another person that said if they could choose only one, they'd get the t-bush. Figure anything that works well, lasts long, and helps manage the shedding is worth it!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

In my opinion, absolutely! The wood pin Chris Christensen I got here Amazon.com : Chris Christensen Wood Pin Brush 20mm Large 9.25 inches : Pet Brushes : Pet Supplies

And this Resco Comb I got here which surprised me, I was expecting a cheaper chrome-ish-like thing but it has very nice heft and feel if that makes sense.
Amazon.com: Resco, Rotating Pin Comb: Pet Supplies

Both are high quality and well made, I started with some cheaper stuff and there is a big difference in how they go through the hair and perform. 

I also got a buttercomb that I'm not in love with but that's mainly my fault as I accidentally ordered this face comb rather than a body comb. It does get used but mainly just for ear work, it is high quality too but doesn't get used daily like the ones above. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Face-Coarse-BUTTERCOMB-Chris-Christensen/dp/B000ES7WJK/ref=sr_1_3?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1399632371&sr=1-3&keywords=buttercomb[/ame]


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Can anyone recommend or explain what is the best way to get the mats out of the tail, feathers and chest?


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

kellyguy said:


> Can anyone recommend or explain what is the best way to get the mats out of the tail, feathers and chest?


Depends on the size of the mats and the proximity to your dog's skin. Sometimes they are easier to cut out and sometimes they are easier to brush out (gently).


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

CharlieBear80 said:


> Depends on the size of the mats and the proximity to your dog's skin. Sometimes they are easier to cut out and sometimes they are easier to brush out (gently).


Just I quick comment on cutting out mats. I'm a groomer and I work at a vet clinic. You wouldn't believe how badly some owners can accidentally cut their dogs when they were only trying to cut out mats...like the dogs need stitches kind of bad! I would recommend using a clipper with a 10 blade to carefully cut out mats if they are bad-scissor cutting is very dangerous! Or just have a groomer get the mats out.


----------

